# Uplink Activity for the Week of 3-28-6 .......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like mostly can you see 110 tests(a couple of them are from 121), a few exceptions.

199 CRDEX, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

829 TEST7, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7136 KBCI MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

7137 KTVB MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

7531 WNEM MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

7532 WEYI MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

7927 WPCT ADDED TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

8221 KPIX MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8222 KNTV MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8450 WRTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8451 WISH MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8452 WTHR MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8453 WXIN MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8650 WSOC MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8653 WCCB MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8750 WTVD MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8753 WRAZ MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8791 KFMB MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8792 KNSD MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9829 XWISH ADDED TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9830 XWTHR ADDED TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9833 XKMOV ADDED TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9834 XKSDK ADDED TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9845 XWNEM ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9846 XWEYI ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9849 XKBCI ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9851 XKTVB ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9879 CHNL6, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


MLB Extra Innings channels now visible in the EPG for some.

New York City, Boston, Philadelphia and Washington now appear to have Local HD mapdown.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Someone's reporting 438, SNY is available:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=555132&postcount=1


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

He's either not a bright hacker to be so open about it, or in some really rare silm chance got access to the engineering tier.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 829 TEST7, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 9879 CHNL6, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


Argh... 

Looks like - "here goes" Peru Magico (or whatever that Test was) .. and Current TV .. respectively 

Thanks for the info John!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Someone's reporting 438, SNY is available:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=555132&postcount=1


 Like BFG says he has to be a hacker!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Can hackers watch channels that are hiding in engineering, too? Just a yes or no answer would suffice. I thought they only get consumer channels.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Does anyone know what these are on 121? I thought we're not going to see new additions on SUPERDISH slots, 105 and 121, anytime soon. How odd...

9845 XWNEM ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9846 XWEYI ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9849 XKBCI ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9851 XKTVB ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

102 TVGC MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

103 ONPPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

127 OXYGN MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

265 CCTV9 MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

460 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

500 ONPPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

505 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

884 CCEF MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

895 OXYGN MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

19012 TVGUI MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Does anyone know what these are on 121? I thought we're not going to see new additions on SUPERDISH slots, 105 and 121, anytime soon. How odd...
> 
> 9845 XWNEM ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> 
> ...


They are temporary local channel numbers used in the testing to see if all have access to 110. Delete the "X" and look further up the list of changes.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Can hackers watch channels that are hiding in engineering, too? Just a yes or no answer would suffice. I thought they only get consumer channels.


Yes


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmm.. Work in progress as we speak i guess... 

Looks like 119 is gainin' some.. from 110 .. for now anyhow 

Thanks John!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks John as always.

I am still waiting for the CBS down here in Puerto Rico WVXF from Sain Thomas and Deportes 13 WPRV.

See you 
Nelson


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, John.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Waiting For Sports Time Ohio SD or HD or BOTH


----------



## ScottieMobility (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm more of an uplink lurker here. However, I thought last week's uplink activity only indicated the call letters "SNY" and programming information without video. According to that crazy guy he said he can "see" the game. This obviously implies there is video there now. Or was there always? If so, I stand corrected.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ScottieMobility said:


> I'm more of an uplink lurker here. However, I thought last week's uplink activity only indicated the call letters "SNY" and programming information without video. According to that crazy guy he said he can "see" the game. This obviously implies there is video there now. Or was there always? If so, I stand corrected.


Makes no difference. As long as normal subscribers cannot see the channel, program content makes no difference.


----------



## ScottieMobility (Mar 28, 2006)

Well what I failed to ask was, is it possible that the addition of video on the channel mean that talks between E* and SNY are progressing? I'm not too familiar with the process for adding a channel but I would assume E* cannot just uplink video "on a whim" Don't they need some kind of authorization from SNY to even decrypt the video signal and reuplink it?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Much like the YES Network thingy, they may have authorization to see it while they talk.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Could Charlotte be next?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Could Charlotte be next?


Perhaps you blinked. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=552395&postcount=18


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I asked before, but no one answered.

During last 2 or 3 uplinks I have not seen any new HD local cities uploaded. Are they done for a while..?

If so what are they waiting for...?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

socceteer said:


> I asked before, but no one answered.
> 
> During last 2 or 3 uplinks I have not seen any new HD local cities uploaded. Are they done for a while..?
> 
> If so what are they waiting for...?


echostar 10 to get in place


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

431 STO MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

It is still not available.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

JohnH Thanks for the info cant wait to get STO even if its not HD!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Seems that National Geographic has made its way to FIOS...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=661555

Any signs of it being uplinked on Dish yet?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

If there were "any signs" of anything being uplinked basically .. - John would let us know Here, i bet.. before you even ask about those signs


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

806 CHNLI freebie ended at 121w.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

juan ellitinez said:


> echostar 10 to get in place


Juan...Thanks for the information


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Some early morning activity:

03-30-2006,04:11:15
156 MUSIC MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

203 BITV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

216 R&R MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

218 MEN'S MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

219 MALL MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

226 QVC MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

229 iSHOP MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

237 WNET MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

257 SPRKY MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

258 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

259 INFO9 MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

270 UNVSN MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

284 FREE MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

293 SUND MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

299 FREE MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

332 SUND MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

462 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

463 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

464 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

485 ASHOW MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

507 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

513 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

520 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

522 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

524 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

538 $1.99 MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

827 UNVSN MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

841 TVCOL MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

842 TVCHL MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

844 DOMIN MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

893 BITV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

919 MUSIC MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

999 RTLR MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

6200 WJLA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7136 KBCI MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7137 KTVB MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7173 WPXX MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7185 KTVC MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7380 WTNH MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7381 WFSB MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7382 WVIT MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7383 WTIC MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7386 WEDH MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7387 WUVN MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7465 WATM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7471 WPSU MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7472 WKBS MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7486 WVAN MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7501 KAFT MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7531 WNEM MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7532 WEYI MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7672 WABW MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7706 WCES MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7882 WDCO MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8070 WJLA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8106 WNET MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8108 WXTV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8200 KMGH MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8201 KCNC MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8202 KUSA MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8203 KDVR MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8221 KPIX MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8222 KNTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8306 WGTV MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8374 KHWB MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8375 KTXH MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8376 KUHT MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8377 KNWS MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8378 KXLN MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8779 WNEU MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8791 KFMB MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8792 KNSD MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8938 WFFF MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 6 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8985 KXXV MOVED FROM Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8986 KWTX MOVED FROM Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8987 KCEN MOVED FROM Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8988 KWKT MOVED FROM Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8991 KNCT MOVED FROM Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8992 KWBU MOVED FROM Tp 7 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9004 KREN MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9038 KBLR MOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9058 WXGA MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9397 BYUTV MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9403 BYUTV MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9509 ATOOL MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9611 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9612 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9681 IAD1 ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9682 IAD2 ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9683 IAD3 ADDED TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9684 IAD4 ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9685 IAD5 ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9686 IAD6 ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9687 IAD7 ADDED TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9688 IAD8 ADDED TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9800 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9801 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9804 XWTNH, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9805 XWFSB, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9806 XWVIT, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9807 XWTIC, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9900 D500 MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9927 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9930 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9983 ETC3 MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19007 VODAP MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19008 ASI, .. .... .... .... .... .... .. REMOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19026 WTHR3 MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19027 BLMBG MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19029 BITVV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19047 FTSY MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19048 FTSYC MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19049 FTSYP MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19050 STCR MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19051 STCRV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19053 TSN MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19055 ZP2IT MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19092 TRVA MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19093 TRVAV MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19107 HLCV, .. .... .... 0099 .... .... .. REMOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19108 MENSV, REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19109 RFI5, REMOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19110 RFI6, .. 0099 .... .... .... 0099 .. REMOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19115 NAVC1, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

19116 NAVC2, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19117 NAVC3, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

36610 ACTVT MOVED FROM Tp 26 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

36862 EEPG MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT = 129


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

713 VIVA, 714 NBN4 and 715 RPN9 available in a package only.

8060 WUOA available.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

STO moved again. Still not available.

431 STO MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 6 at 110w


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

dishbacker said:


> Seems that National Geographic has made its way to FIOS...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=661555
> 
> Any signs of it being uplinked on Dish yet?


Do you mean channel 186, as part of AT180???

Dish Web Site


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, a lot of activity, John. Do you have any idea why WJLA went from 110 to 119? That doesn't make any sense to me. But what are those 19xxx channels all about anyway? Interactive channels?!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Ray_Clum said:


> Do you mean channel 186, as part of AT180???
> 
> Dish Web Site


They're talking about the new National Geographic HD channel, not the regular SD version of it which has been around for years on many platforms.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Ray_Clum said:


> Do you mean channel 186, as part of AT180???
> 
> Dish Web Site


No.. he means National Geographic HD.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Hard to keep track of all those channels. But were the moves mainly aligning the conus locals and moving channels around on 110 to the tps that will be converted to spot beam


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH,

Did you missed those four new TIDs in range 10,000+ and four channels on it ?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

What are all of those channels in the 5 digit range? I didnt know our recievers could possibly go that high...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> JohnH,
> 
> Did you missed those four new TIDs in range 10,000+ and four channels on it ?


I did not miss them. You did miss 2 though. There were 6 at one time.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> What are all of those channels in the 5 digit range? I didnt know our recievers could possibly go that high...


Interactive channels mostly associated with channel 100.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Where is my STO!?!?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> JohnH,
> 
> Did you missed those four new TIDs in range 10,000+ and four channels on it ?


They are gone now. Last week, they were coming and going every evening. 

813 HT is in freebie mode now at 121w.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for all the Info John...

Poor Tony will be busy with his chart... looks... and sounds like


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Showtime freebie channels showed up this morning sometime after I had already watched a movie on the D* version. 

Channels 284-295 and 299.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Maybe STO will be like NBA,NHL or MLB which change TP every day because they dont have fulltime content and are uplinked specially for the event...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

John .. just wondering .. by any chance, Bingo channel 104 had NOT been re-uplinked again ( mirror of 9900 maybe)?

Or..?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

St. Louis testing for 110 again.

8591 KMOV MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8592 KSDK MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> John .. just wondering .. by any chance, Bingo channel 104 had NOT been re-uplinked again ( mirror of 9900 maybe)?
> 
> Or..?


On the Tp as a mirror of "You have a DiSH 500", but not in the system tables. Encrypted also.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

So STO isn't available to subs yet? They usually make the channels available before the press releases. I guess someone fell asleep at the switch for STO.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Probably not, because All STO is at this point is the Indians and related programming and nothing else as yet. I expect it will be available by Tuesday morning..(not available here now)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It isn't a channel that is broadcasting 24/7

It will basically just show the games. If you note it's placement, Tp24 110, that's where all the Sports feeds sit


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, the more I think about it, the more I have a feeling it will be on and off as needed in the Sports Alt/SKDL Range for special uplinks...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeh, the EPG for the channel shows it being in the EPG all of the time like ALT8 and going Off Air in the early morning. It apparenly will display the Season Ticket slate until a game is available. Unless there is a game the EPG says why the channel is provided. Fridays game was listed.


----------



## 2003 M5 (Nov 6, 2004)

John:

Are sure about the PPV Stations that are on echo 110 ?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What PPV stations on 110?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"270 UNVSN MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w"

-----
John did it move to Tp 2 at 119 (as it says above) .. or to Tp 12 at 119 (as others did in your report.. and as Tony's chart say currently)?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I just checked.. it is indeed at TP 2.. so Tony's chart has a boo-boo i guess...


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Yeh, the EPG for the channel shows it being in the EPG all of the time like ALT8 and going Off Air in the early morning. It apparenly will display the Season Ticket slate until a game is available. Unless there is a game the EPG says why the channel is provided. Fridays game was listed.


SportstimeOhio (the cleveland indians network) is not 24/7, here on WOW Cable the channel carring "STO" shows "no signal" in the corner of the screen when there is not a game going on  lol


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

from TNGTony's chart:

"4/2/06

465 Sport moved from tp 24 at 110° to tp 17 at 119°"
-----

Not sure if that was correct info or a typo.... but in any case.. be it a typo or correct info.. - ch 465 Sport now is at tp 18... still at 119 though...


----------

